# copying files from Pen drive to Micromax Tablet



## arunabha (Aug 25, 2012)

I have got a micromax funbook pro tablet. I want to copy songs & movies from my pendrive to Micromax funbook pro Tablet. How to do that and also which type of file format can be copied.


----------

